# Stripping buckets?..



## knot_tide_up (Jan 4, 2011)

What is everyone using for stripping buckets? Any suggestions on how to make one or what to use? I want to put it in front of my Yeti cooler that I use as a casting platform.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1249234130


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Carbon Marine LineLair.....much more portable for your skiff.  I think it may eliminate the need for a bucket.  Got one coming to me.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have the original "Fly Line Tamer" it works very well and is heavy enough to not fall over all the time like some others. The mats have been around for some time with Flip Pallot and Sandy Moret using them for years. I have not tried a mat but they look good and easier to store than the can.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I use a colapsable mesh laundry basket with a piece of sand filled rubber hose to hold it in place against the wind. Not the most trendy thing I have seen but it works, it is easily stored, and it is less than $10.00. I have been planning to purchase a mat for sometime, haven't seen one in the places I purchase tackle and this works well enough I simply haven't got off my rear and ordered one through the internet.


----------

